# XMR1000 Clutching Questions..



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 2013 XMR1000 and wanted to know what clutching mods I should do. I do mud riding only and really hate the fact that this thing will not pop wheelies. I came off a 09 Brute 750 with clutching and 6" catvos lift, and it would ride wheelies like no tomorrow. This bike now has way more HP, but will not give. Anyways, Ive heard that changing out the clutch with a QSC and STM will do the trick. My main question (since Im new to CanAm) is, what the hell is QSC and STM??? What am I looking for and where can I buy it? Is there any special tools needed to make the change? Any and all info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

I HAD a 13 XMR 1000 the qsc is the primary clutch and the STM is the secondary clutch it will run you about 1200 bucks also its harder for the xmr to wheelie due to wheelbase and the fact that the skinny 30's just spin


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wheelies on the max chassis are 90% traction related. - There's some video's posted of James Sweat's stock clutched XMR 1k walking wheelies, but he's on 31 laws instead of the 30' backs so it has more traction on flat ground. 

I'm definitely not saying the clutching can't/shouldn't be improved, but no matter how you're clutched if it's just spinning the tires it's not going to stand up.


----------

